# Lower Escambia River



## Best Defense (Nov 8, 2007)

Has anyone been fishing the lower escambia river lately?

Have some time off tomorrow and was hoping the fish are bitting.

Any intel would help.

Thanks,
Spike


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

should be good and muddy. Fish still gotta eat though.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

What ya fishing for?

NJD


----------



## Best Defense (Nov 8, 2007)

Well caught 3 shellcrackers and 5 bass all released had fun.


----------

